# Bessacar E 530- should we buy one ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just been doing a bit of serious browsing and have fallen for a new 2007 Bessacar E530. 

Can anyone come up with a good reason why we should not buy it ?

There is one slight little worry...we saw it at Brownhills. 

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*E530*

Hi

Go for it - but you have a PM too.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

They are a very nice van, I have just had a test drive in the new Fiat and the 2.3 goes very well and its nice and quiet. I have just orded a Swift 590RS from brownhills and I am a bit worried too. But they do seem to be getting better lately judging by some of the comments on here. 

Richard...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

grizzly, do not be put of by the word B*******LS, we have been over the moon with them since we bought our Rapido from them in May 2006.

Yes we had a few warranty problems but they sorted them out as speedily as they could and with the minium of bother too us.

If it's the right m/h for you at the right deal, go for it and don't listen too the knockers as all dealers have their faults but how many sell the amount B*******LS do.

Good luck with your final decision whom ever it be, the Bessy 530E was our second choice before we settled for the Rapido.

Bob


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I've not bought from Brownhills,But the rules remain with all dealers.
DO NOT accept the m/h until you are happy with it.In other words do not part will any money(apart from the deposit) ,its supprising how quick things get done before exchange of money & slow things go after parting with your hard earned cash
Good luck
Gary


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> grizzly, do not be put of by the word B*******LS, we have been over the moon with them since we bought our Rapido from them in May 2006.
> 
> Yes we had a few warranty problems but they sorted them out as speedily as they could and with the minium of bother too us.
> 
> ...


When people say Brownhills it might be helpful to say which branch. I'm getting the impression from what I read here that Newark seem to generate problems and Preston is better but that just an impression personally never spent more than twenty quid in there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone. This is very reassuring. The Brownhills concerned are the Swindon branch and we were impressed today by the salesman we spoke to who seemed to understand that we wanted facts not flannel.

They had a good selection of new vans, all open and well-presented and there was no hard sell at all. 

When we started looking we were certain we wanted a rear lounge like the other 2 we have had but this model Bessacar has a central lounge with each sofa big enough to use as a single bed, a well-planned shower room, full cooker and microwave and a solid feel in the fixtures and general build.
It gives the right light, spacious uncluttered feel and is low profile so with luck might be even more fuel efficient.

Watch this space !

G


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> When people say Brownhills it might be helpful to say which branch. I'm getting the impression from what I read here that Newark seem to generate problems and Preston is better but that just an impression personally never spent more than twenty quid in there.
> 
> 
> > emgee, I today went to visit Brownhills Preston mainly too see if they had a euromobil 810 to look over (and to spend the day in Fleetwood as it was a beautiful day) and as it happened they did have one but it was the wrong layout, i want one with the U shaped rear lounge, but having said that i do not consider Preston as one of Brownhills branches as they a predominately Hymer with a few part exchanges in stock, and a few of the higher quality (£70000 +) m/hs.
> ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, G

Just browsed the website >> here

I love the look of the exterior - low profile in every aspect, which should handle well. The layout is one we went for too - central lounge, with plenty of light and space.

I think it's a great idea - BUY IT! :wink:

Gerald


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi,

Felt same as you when ordered new van Jan. from B/hills (Preston) turned out excellent couldn't be more helpful they even suggested we stayed local for a couple of days in case of any problems .
So if you fancy IT go for it

Alex.


----------

